# 1K swinger bee loader



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

New dealership in Fresno, CA for 1k swinger loader, please contact Tom Laury for more info.

Just trying to get the word out that the machine is avalible for veiwing.
Keith


----------

